# Baby Bowser



## crasysgirl1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Me and my boyfriend just brought him home, and I already love him  Once he settles down a bit in his new home I'll be posting lots of pictures. He's so adorable, and his little white pinto spot on his butt is just about the cutest thing ever. I'm so happy right now!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Congratulations! I can't wait to see him! Gotta love the white pinto patches on the butt :lol: Bowser is such a cute hedgie name!


----------



## crasysgirl1 (Aug 20, 2011)

thankyou! He's a little scaredy cat right now though


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## crasysgirl1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thankyou!!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe. I want to see the little spot on his pinto butt. Hedgie butts are the cutest! Post pictures as soon as he's settled. Congratulations to you and Bowser!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

Rainy said:


> Awe. I want to see the little spot on his pinto butt. Hedgie butts are the cutest! Post pictures as soon as he's settled. Congratulations to you and Bowser!


I disagree those little hedgie tails on their bums are the best I love when I get the chance to play with a hedgehogs tail ^.^


----------



## crasysgirl1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thankyou so much  He was looking around his cage all last night! He kept crawling underneath the wheel and then he curled up inside my shirt that i put in there and has been sleeping in there since this morning! Should I wait a little longer until he gets settled in or wait until tonight to try and start bonding with him! I'm just so excited  

Here's a picture of his new home, I didn't get the wheel for it yet because I just bought one from Christie (my breeder) and this was before I got home with him!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

crasysgirl1 said:


> Thankyou so much  He was looking around his cage all last night! He kept crawling underneath the wheel and then he curled up inside my shirt that i put in there and has been sleeping in there since this morning! Should I wait a little longer until he gets settled in or wait until tonight to try and start bonding with him! I'm just so excited
> 
> Here's a picture of his new home, I didn't get the wheel for it yet because I just bought one from Christie (my breeder) and this was before I got home with him!


Can't tell what the walls are but you will want to get Coroplast about 10 inches high or else you'll risk an escaped hedgie or an injured hedgie


----------



## crasysgirl1 (Aug 20, 2011)

It is coroplast but its about 7 inches high! and the cage gets completely closed on the top, i just had it opened so you could see in


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

crasysgirl1 said:


> It is coroplast but its about 7 inches high! and the cage gets completely closed on the top, i just had it opened so you could see in


I couldn't tell but 7 inches will be too short as your hedgehog grows and he'll still be able to climb just wanted to let you know that


----------



## crasysgirl1 (Aug 20, 2011)

I have some left over coroplast so when he gets bigger i'll be sure to add some height! thanks for the warning


----------



## crasysgirl1 (Aug 20, 2011)

He's quite the explorer, he gets a tiny bit scared by movement but he loved exploring the mountainous blankets on my bed. He kept making little tunnels and crawling through them. He finally calmed down and took a break from exploring and is laying down next to me


----------



## crasysgirl1 (Aug 20, 2011)

explorer


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

Bowser is very handsome!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Awwww, what a little sweetheart  Adorable pics.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

What a cutie  I'm afraid to play with Hazel on the bed because she is so fast I worry she will end up taking a nose dive on to the floor . Fantastic pictures!


----------



## crasysgirl1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thankyou everyone 


Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:


> What a cutie  I'm afraid to play with Hazel on the bed because she is so fast I worry she will end up taking a nose dive on to the floor . Fantastic pictures!


Bowser likes running around on the bed, but whenever he gets to close to an edge i just put my hand in front of him and he either climbs in it or turns around and lays next to my stomach! He's a goofy little guy  Every time i put him back in his cage he crawls right into a box i made him, he has so much other stuff to do but he seems to really love that so far  I'm surprised how calm he is around me, barely ever balls up and if he gets scared he comes out in less than a second! I love him alreadyy<3


----------



## crasysgirl1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Here's some more pictures of Bowser today! I love him so much


----------



## crasysgirl1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Just layin around


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Aaaaaah he's sooooo cute!!! More pics!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Little Bowser is SO cute!!! AHHHHhhhh!

What a little doll! I'm so excited for you.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

crasysgirl1 said:


> Here's some more pictures of Bowser today! I love him so much


It must be so convenient when your tummy can double as a bowl.  :lol:


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

So cute!!! I love his name and the cage lookd great!!!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

that picture of him in the blue blanket is precious <3


----------



## crasysgirl1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thankyou everyone! Last night I had him out for awhile and I was drinking mango juice and he kept sniffing it so i poured a little into the cap so he could try it.. He enjoys biting things so when i put it in front of him he bit it and of course it spilled everywhere and splashed up in his face  as soon as it happened he ran up onto my stomach and underneath my neck as if he were saying "Mommy, what just happened!?" It was so cute! But i felt bad he got all scared!
We haven't had power at all so I haven't been able to upload anymore pictures of him right now 
I just have a quick question though, his skin is all dry and i'm guessing it's from quilling since he's almost around 7 weeks old and around his ears are a little red.. does that sound normal or should I go get him checked out?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

crasysgirl1 said:


> Thankyou everyone! Last night I had him out for awhile and I was drinking mango juice and he kept sniffing it so i poured a little into the cap so he could try it.. He enjoys biting things so when i put it in front of him he bit it and of course it spilled everywhere and splashed up in his face  as soon as it happened he ran up onto my stomach and underneath my neck as if he were saying "Mommy, what just happened!?" It was so cute! But i felt bad he got all scared!
> We haven't had power at all so I haven't been able to upload anymore pictures of him right now
> I just have a quick question though, his skin is all dry and i'm guessing it's from quilling since he's almost around 7 weeks old and around his ears are a little red.. does that sound normal or should I go get him checked out?


Pictures would help to identify it is anything, its probably quilling for your little one and here's to hoping it doesn't change his personality


----------



## crasysgirl1 (Aug 20, 2011)

I had to relocate because we have no power at my house. So right now he's there, hopefully we get power back there within the next couple hours.. as soon as we do, I'll try and get some pictures of him. I also want to get some flax seed oil and oatmeal to help him out with his quiling. I know it's def quiling but wasn't sure if the little redness around his ears had anything to do with it.


----------



## crasysgirl1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Bowser's first bath
and his new cage setup


----------



## crasysgirl1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Does that look like mites, or just a bad case of quiling?


----------



## crasysgirl1 (Aug 20, 2011)

more photos of Bowser! My boyfriend seems to think he loves him more than he loves me :roll:

http://s1129.photobucket.com/albums/m51 ... %20Bowser/


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Love all the pictures! He really is precious!


----------



## crasysgirl1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thankyou  More coming soon!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I just got a new baby boy hedgie tonight! My other boy had tummy cancer and he passed a few months ago.  This baby (does not have a name yet) and has the same problem on his head! He's a cuddle bug though.


----------



## crasysgirl1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Sounds exactly like Bowser, he's getting a little grumpier cause i think the quiling is really buggin him  but otherwise he loves cuddlin  Congrats on your baby though!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Yay! Thank you! I will be posting pictures as soon as I can find the cable for my camera. -_-; I sware technology runs from me most of the time. I am going to give him as little dose of kitten Revolution tonight just to make sure it isn't mites. I am worried, but it dosn't seem to bother him and he isn't scratiching at it so....


----------



## crasysgirl1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Good can't wait to see pictures!  I think my little one and your little one have the same problem! He doesn't scratch at his head either, and it looks like it's clearing up though!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Mine too! His head isn't nearly as red as it was last night, but there is a little scab. I tm thinking he and his brother may have played a little too rough. :evil:


----------



## crasysgirl1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Haha awe, that's precious! Hope he's okay  Bowser's laying in my lap right now, I discovered he absolutely loves watermelon! He was hiding under one of his blankies and i had a piece of watermelon sitting on a napkin and all of a sudden his head popped out and he took the watermelon back into his "lair" to munch on


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

What a little sneaky thief! I am going to have to start a thread to get this little guy a name! :roll:


----------

